# 

## justynamaczka

Witam !

Buduje dom. Wszędzie słyszę o inteligentny dom. Jak do tego podejść sensownie? Może ktoś ma doświadczenie? Czy warto?

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

Ogólnie temat rzeka. 

W pierwszej kolejności musisz zadać sobie pytanie jakie funkcje inteligentny dom ma pełnić. W inteligentnym domu praktycznie wszystkim, ale głównie roletami, światłem, alarmem, domofonem, ogrodem, sprzętem AV itp... Na pewno warto, bo w prosty i łatwy sposób zarządzasz domem i możesz poczuć, że dom się dopasowuje do Twojej dziennej rutyny.

----------


## Exudio

W pierwszej kolejności należy zadać sobie pytanie czym chce sterować. 
Później zdecydować jaki system wybrać. Jest wielu producentów Polskich i zagranicznych. Do Polskich należą głównie producenci *Nexwell, Ampio i Grenton.* Są też systemy bezprzewodowe jak* Fibaro czy Zamel,* ale w przypadku nowo budowanego domu proponuje aby skupić się na systemie przewodowym. Z producentów zagranicznych to głównie producenci urządzeń *KNX.*

----------


## Kaizen

Są też systemy nie zatrudniające marketingowców jak HA czy Domoticz

----------


## agb

No, w nich trzeba być samozatrudnionym żeby jak coś padnie, to samemu szukać przy świeczce jak naprawić. Poza tym to nie są żadne systemy, a wyłącznie software, który zarządza lepszą, lub, zazwyczaj, gorszą chińszczyzną z ali.

----------


## kroles

> Poza tym to nie są żadne systemy, a wyłącznie software, który zarządza lepszą, lub, zazwyczaj, gorszą chińszczyzną z ali.


Zarządza tym, co mu zainstalujesz - może działać z chińszczyzną, ale może też z porządnym sprzętem, co komu pasuje.

----------


## justynamaczka

Jak ocenić który system jest lepszy i jak wybrać?

----------


## Exudio

Ciężkie pytanie  :smile:  
Musisz zapoznać się z ofertami firm. Firmy będą się różnić ceną, ale idzie to w parze z jakością i funkcjonalnością. System ma być dopasowany do Twoich potrzeb. 

Nexwell ma wbudowany wideodomofon swojej produkcji w system. Dodatkowa ma wbudowany/zintegrowany system alarmowy i bardzo rozbudowaną aplikację na telefon czy tablet. 
Ampio jest rozproszone i da się integrować z dużą ilością urządzeń zewnętrznych. 
Grenton jest systemem najtańszym ale ma małą ilość przełączników do wyboru - nie wiem jak z automatyką. 
KNX jest kompatybilny z różnymi producentami (możesz kupić część modułów od jednego producent a część od innego), ale za to cena jest dość wysoka. Więc porównując funkcjonalność do jakości i ceny, o wiele bardziej opłaca się kupić systemy Polskich producentów.

----------


## Rec

justynamaczka napisała:



> Jak do tego podejść sensownie? Może ktoś ma doświadczenie?


Nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi na to pytanie. Proponuję wizję lokalną kilku tego typu instalacji ale u zwykłych użytkowników a nie tzw. instalacji demo poszczególnych producentów i wybranie z tego coś co w Twoim odczuciu spełni własne oczekiwania. Choć i tak jest kilka pułapek w które i ja kiedyś wpadłem. Zachwycony domofonem z funkcją zdalnego otwierania furtki, bramy, zapalaniem światła i podglądem na telefonie kto dzwoni a nawet prowadzeniem dwukierunkowej rozmowy np. z listonoszem lub kurierem nie przewidziałem, że biegający po terenie pies skutecznie uniemożliwi wykorzystanie tych ficzerów i takich przykładów mogę przytoczyć dziesiątki.
 Inna sprawa, że nazywanie automatyki domowej górnolotnie inteligentnym domem to zabieg typowo marketingowy a przed nami bliskie już czasy gdzie domy będą "pracowały" na właścicieli i zarabiały pieniądze a głównym żródłem ich zasilania będą PV i EPA (elektryczne pojazdy autonomiczne) również dorabiające na rzecz właściciela.
Omnia mutantur.

----------


## Exudio

Oby te czasy nadeszły, by dom zarabiał na nas  :smile:  @Rec . 

Natomiast oczywiście hasło inteligentny dom jest zabiegiem marketingowym. To nic innego jak automatyka budynkowa dopasowana do użytkownika. A jak to będzie "inteligentne" zależy od instalatora czy użytkownika !  :stereo:

----------


## Piotr_Ha

> Jak ocenić który system jest lepszy i jak wybrać?


Jesteś z Krakowa, masz u siebie Grenton, podjedź porozmawiaj, zobacz czy Ci pasuje wygląda paneli dotykowych, smart paneli z wyświetlaczem, aplikacji na smartfony. Od kilku dni w sprzedaży mają najnowsze wersje produktów, zobacz, weź do ręki i zdecyduj.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

Ważne też jest abyś mogła programować system samodzielnie, a nie tylko przez instalatora! Dziś jest tyle pracy na rynku, że doproszenie się instalatora aby przyjechał i coś zmienił lub zaprogramował graniczy z cudem. Pamiętaj abyś miała możliwość programowania samodzielnie i aby nie sprawiało to kłopotów. 

Więc podczas wizyt u producentów, zapytaj również o to  :smile:

----------


## jc_tronic

Ja mam Nexwell. Możesz go sama zaprogramować. Jest kilka możliwości ale jakby ktoś potrzebował pomocy, to jestem do dyspozycji.

----------


## jc_tronic

Acha, a jak programować Nexwell to możesz znaleźć na wideoinstrukcjach:

link: http://nexwell.eu/wideoinstrukcje-nexo/

----------


## justynamaczka

Wow. Nie spodziewałam się takiego odzewu !  :smile: 

Czytając Wasze odpowiedzi jest zrodziło mi się w głowie kilka pytań, ale z tych ważniejszych. 

Co to znaczy, że system jest centralny lub rozproszony?
oraz
Czy w Nexwell muszę mieć jakiś dodatkowy programator aby zmieniać programy w urządzeniach?

----------


## Exudio

Generalnie chodzi o architekturę urządzeń. Każdy system jest magistralny co oznacza, że wszystkie urządzenia są podłączone są do jednego kabla. Różnica polega na tym, że w systemie centralnym jest jeden centralny komputer, który nadzoruje wszystkim, natomiast w systemach rozproszonych, każdy moduł działa niezależnie. Każde rozwiązanie ma wady i zalety: 

1. W systemie centralnym (np. Nexwell ) prościej się programuje, bo programujesz tylko jedno urządzenie. Łatwiej jest również serwisować, gdyż zmiana pojedynczego urządzenia nie wymaga ponownego programowania całego systemu. System centralny zaprogramujesz również samodzielnie. 

2. Systemy rozproszone wymagają programowania specjalnym programatorem każdego urządzenia osobno. Z drugiej strony w przypadku awarii jednego modułu przestaje działać tylko jedna część systemu, ale trzeba w domu odnaleźć niedziałający element.

----------


## Exudio

I drugie pytanie  :smile:  Nie musisz mieć specjalnego urządzenia. Programować możesz na kilka sposobów:

1. Przez złącze USB na module głównym
2. Przez złącze RJ45 na karcie LAN+
3. Przez wifi lub net zdalnie
4. Przez PC-LINK podłączając się do płyty głównej.

Jak coś to daj znać. Również mogę pomóc w programowaniu systemu.

----------


## Kaizen

Nie musi być kabla, może być gwiazda. Okablowanie warto przemyśleć. Ja nie dałem kabli sygnałowych do punktów świetlnych i teraz żałuję. To dobre miejsce dla różnych czujek. Można to obchodzić ESP, ale trzeba je zasilać, więc oświetlenie byłoby pod napięciem i do żyrandoli trzeba by przenieść przekaźniki.

----------


## justynamaczka

Na stronie wszystkich producentów jest dużo informacji odnośnie przycisków programowalnych / manipulatorów 
Czy to jest rzeczywiście tak ważny element?

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

Tak, jest OGROMNIE ważny!
W salonie masz kinkiety, rolety, światło, podświetlenie sufitu, podświetlenie stołu w jadalni, sterowanie temperaturą, wentylacją i nie rzadko też muzyką. Wyobraź sobie, inny przełącznik do rolet inny do termostatu i inny do muzyki. *Masakra.* Instaluje się jeden przełącznik, w którym jest wszystko. Zobacz na przełączniki Nexwell na ich stronce. Mają tego dużo więc zobaczysz do czego są potrzebne. Nie ma co tylko przesadzać. Przerost ilości funkcji też nie jest zbyt dobry.

----------


## Kaizen

> Wyobraź sobie, inny przełącznik do rolet inny do termostatu i inny do muzyki. *Masakra.* Instaluje się jeden przełącznik, w którym jest wszystko.


I żaden gość nie potrafi zapalić sobie światła czy ściszyć radia.
IMO podstawowe rzeczy powinny mieć proste, pozornie tradycyjne sterowanie (najlepiej przyciski mechaniczne). A bardziej zaawansowane mogą być pochowane pod kombinacją kilku przycisków, dwuklikiem, przytrzymaniem itp. A i tak wtedy wygodniej sterować ze smartfona lub tabletu.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> I żaden gość nie potrafi zapalić sobie światła czy ściszyć radia.
> ..... A bardziej zaawansowane mogą być pochowane pod kombinacją kilku przycisków, dwuklikiem, przytrzymaniem itp. A i tak wtedy wygodniej sterować ze smartfona lub tabletu.


To ja jestem zwolenniczką grawerunków. Po to mamy 2,4,6,12 pól do wygrawerowania, żeby KAŻDY użytkownik wiedział co i jak kliknąć.

----------


## marcin_1988

To ja podłączę się do pytania, ale pod innym kątem.

W Nexwellu jest taki duży panel dotykowy. Handlowiec Nexwell mi go polecał. Inni mówią mi że mogę mieć apke na tablecie i tablet na ścianie. Co jest lepsze?

----------


## Kaizen

> Co jest lepsze?


IMO najwygodniejsze jest sterowanie z planu.




Wygodniej siedząc/leżąc z tabletem/telefonem czy laptopem, niż stojąc przy ścianie. Ale co kto lubi.

----------


## kroles

> To ja jestem zwolenniczką grawerunków. Po to mamy 2,4,6,12 pól do wygrawerowania, żeby KAŻDY użytkownik wiedział co i jak kliknąć.


Po ciemku i bez okularów? Małe szanse. Ja zostawiłem wszędzie "tradycyjne pstryczki".

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Po ciemku i bez okularów? Małe szanse. Ja zostawiłem wszędzie "tradycyjne pstryczki".


to już tymbardziej nie trafie. Przynajmniej te 6 polowe sie podswietlaja

----------


## Exudio

> IMO najwygodniejsze jest sterowanie z planu.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wygodniej siedząc/leżąc z tabletem/telefonem czy laptopem, niż stojąc przy ścianie. Ale co kto lubi.


Na pewno rozwiązanie dedykowane (jak panel do automatyki) jest bardziej polecane niż tablet. Nie wiem jak to cenowo wychodzi, ale pewnie trochę drożej niż tablet.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Na pewno rozwiązanie dedykowane (jak panel do automatyki) jest bardziej polecane niż tablet. Nie wiem jak to cenowo wychodzi, ale pewnie trochę drożej niż tablet.



Należy tylko pamiętać o kilku faktach
- Jeżeli cena tabletu jest niższa to należy do niej doliczyć dodatkowo cenę mocowania - odpowiedniej ramki, która jest nie tanim rozwiązaniem. 

- Tablet jest urządzeniem mobilnym i ma wbudowaną baterię. Jeżeli przymocujesz go na ścianę w ramce to pamiętaj że po kilku miesiącach może mu spuchnąć bateria. 

- W przypadku iPad należy pamiętać, że po kilku latach urządzenie jest już bezużyteczne, gdyż nie można zainstalować nowych aktualizacji, a bardzo często aplikację nie działają na starszych wersjach iOS. W androidzie z resztą jest podobnie. 

- Na starszych iPadach jest jeszcze problem wydajności. Nowoczesne aplikację (producenci je rozbudowują w zasadzie permanentnie wymagają coraz większych mocy obliczeniowych i na urządzeniach sprzed kilku lat słabo będą działały (lub w ogóle) 

- W przypadku paneli dotykowych dedykowanych należy pamiętać, że bardzo często nie mają oprogramowania otwartego co uniemożliwia instalowanie aplikacji innych producentów. Tak jest w przypadku systemu KNX. 

- W przypadku producentów paneli dedykowanych np. Nexwell czy Gira możesz wybrać wielkość panelu i dopasować go do pomieszczenia.

----------


## Kaizen

> Na pewno rozwiązanie dedykowane (jak panel do automatyki) jest bardziej polecane niż tablet.


Polecane przez kogo? Jakie ma przewagi nad tym, co widać na filmie?




> Należy tylko pamiętać o kilku faktach
> - Jeżeli cena tabletu jest niższa to należy do niej doliczyć dodatkowo cenę mocowania - odpowiedniej ramki, która jest nie tanim rozwiązaniem.


Nie rozumiem tej logiki. Mam telefon, mam tablet, mam komputer - nic nie dokupuję. Przy czym siedzę - z tego steruje. Nie widzę sensu montowania na ścianie. Dzwoni domofon - odbieram co mam najbliżej. Jak sobie wystawię przez VPNa czy innym sposobem mogę być na drugim końcu świata.
Nic nie trzeba instalować - jak widać na filmiku działa przez przeglądarkę internetową.

----------


## Rec

Najbardziej naturalną formą komunikacji między ludźmi jest mowa więc czemu nie stosować tego do sterowania domem łącznie z feedbackiem wykonania zadanych poleceń? Można również w ogóle nie ingerować w system a on sam powinien rozpoznać i spersonalizować osoby  w zależności od ustawionych preferencji, pory dnia, miesiąca czy roku, wykonać zaprogramowane czynności, od otwarcia drzwi wejściowych po wygaszanie świateł i innych urządzeń po zaśnięciu przy akompaniamencie odpowiednio dobranej muzyki, uzbrajając system alarmowy i nie ma zupełnie znaczenia poza estetyką czy na ścianie coś wisi w postaci tabletu,telefonu, panela hmi lub przełącznika klawiszowego z grawerunkiem. W większości pomieszczeń mam zamontowane panele z funkcją m.in. czujnika gestów a i tak rzadko używam.

----------


## Exudio

> Polecane przez kogo? Jakie ma przewagi nad tym, co widać na filmie?


Aplikacja aplikacją. Punkt widzenia zalezy od punktu siedzenia. Uważam, że urządzenia rozrzucone po domu jak tablet, telefon, komputer, to jest element dodatkowy sterowania a nie główny. Dlatego dedykowane panele maja swoje ogromne plusy. 




> Nie rozumiem tej logiki. Mam telefon, mam tablet, mam komputer - nic nie dokupuję. Przy czym siedzę - z tego steruje. Nie widzę sensu montowania na ścianie. Dzwoni domofon - odbieram co mam najbliżej. Jak sobie wystawię przez VPNa czy innym sposobem mogę być na drugim końcu świata.
> Nic nie trzeba instalować - jak widać na filmiku działa przez przeglądarkę internetową.


Ty nie widzisz, 99 procent użytkowników u których instaluję systemy widzą zastosowanie. Po co mam szukać telefonu, tableta czy komputera i liczyć na łaskę sieci czy nierozładowanej baterii, skoro mogę mieć panele, które nawet przy awarii prądu pozwolą mi chociażby na uzbrojenie i rozbrojenie systemu alarmowego.

----------


## Exudio

> Najbardziej naturalną formą komunikacji między ludźmi jest mowa więc czemu nie stosować tego do sterowania domem łącznie z feedbackiem wykonania zadanych poleceń? Można również w ogóle nie ingerować w system a on sam powinien rozpoznać i spersonalizować osoby  w zależności od ustawionych preferencji, pory dnia, miesiąca czy roku, wykonać zaprogramowane czynności, od otwarcia drzwi wejściowych po wygaszanie świateł i innych urządzeń po zaśnięciu przy akompaniamencie odpowiednio dobranej muzyki, uzbrajając system alarmowy i nie ma zupełnie znaczenia poza estetyką czy na ścianie coś wisi w postaci tabletu,telefonu, panela hmi lub przełącznika klawiszowego z grawerunkiem. W większości pomieszczeń mam zamontowane panele z funkcją m.in. czujnika gestów a i tak rzadko używam.


Zgadzam się. Dlatego fajne jest, że polscy producenci współpracują z google asystentem. Natomiast są użtykownicy mniej "ufni" do automatyki i chcą mieć przełączniki na ścianie  :smile:  Chociaż mam nadzieję, że w najbliższym czasie będziemy mogli liczyć na totalny minimalizm i komunikować się z systemem tylko za pomocą głosu  :smile:

----------


## agb

Do tego masz manipulator alarmu. I jaki jest cel podtrzymywania zasilania systemu po zaniku prądu? Co w ten sposób osiągniesz?

----------


## Kaizen

> Ty nie widzisz, 99 procent użytkowników u których instaluję systemy widzą zastosowanie.


Podejście kogoś, kto na tym zarabia rozumiem. Mi tam wygodniej - ot, jak to piszę to zaczęły lecieć w radiu reklamy. Przełączyłem zakładki w przeglądarce i przełączyłem na muzykę z dysku sieciowego. Co może być wygodniejszego? Że jak leżę w łóżku i sobie przypomnę, że nie uzbroiłem alarmu zrobię to z telefonu leżącego na stoliku przy łóżku?
Jak chcę wstać, to alarm mogę uzbroić z jego manipulatora. A jak ktoś chce mieć szpanerski ekranik na ścianie, to zawsze może sobie tableta powiesić - a jak zechce, to wziąć do ręki i usiąść z nim.
https://www.facebook.com/mariuszwojc...8617152800967/

----------


## Exudio

> Do tego masz manipulator alarmu. I jaki jest cel podtrzymywania zasilania systemu po zaniku prądu? Co w ten sposób osiągniesz?


Nie jest mowa o systemie a panelach dedykowanych, ktore oprocz sterowania automatyką służą do obsługi systemu alarmowego

----------


## Exudio

> Podejście kogoś, kto na tym zarabia rozumiem. Mi tam wygodniej - ot, jak to piszę to zaczęły lecieć w radiu reklamy. Przełączyłem zakładki w przeglądarce i przełączyłem na muzykę z dysku sieciowego. Co może być wygodniejszego? Że jak leżę w łóżku i sobie przypomnę, że nie uzbroiłem alarmu zrobię to z telefonu leżącego na stoliku przy łóżku?
> Jak chcę wstać, to alarm mogę uzbroić z jego manipulatora. A jak ktoś chce mieć szpanerski ekranik na ścianie, to zawsze może sobie tableta powiesić - a jak zechce, to wziąć do ręki i usiąść z nim.
> https://www.facebook.com/mariuszwojc...8617152800967/


Masz bardzo wyjątkowe podejście i ewidentnie jesteś pasjonatem. Ludzie są wygodni a od automatyki oczekują komfortu. Telefon przy łóżku, ok. Tablet gdzieś w domu, ok. Ale mimo tableta masz ciąg przełączników pod tabletem. A w systemach bardziej zaawansowanych typu Grenton, Nexwell, KNX zastępuje się listwę przełączników manipulatorami. Oczekiwana jest estetyka, prostota i minimalizm. A gdy ktoś nie jest pasjonatem, to otrzymuje to przy pomocy przełączników programowalnych. Chyba się ze mną godzisz?

----------


## agb

To po co podtrzymywać panel, skoro system nie działa?  :roll eyes:  Dla alarmu?

----------


## Kaizen

> Oczekiwana jest estetyka, prostota i minimalizm.


To jest prostota i minimalizm:


Estetyka jest jak rzyć - każdy ma swoją.

Niedawno byłem na wyjeździe. W domu zostali moi rodzice. Wyciągnęli kuchenkę gazową turystyczną, bo indukcja ich przeraża i nie chcą się uczyć. Jakbym miał zamontowane przyciski programowalne czy manipulatory to siedzieliby po ciemku.

----------


## Exudio

> To po co podtrzymywać panel, skoro system nie działa?  Dla alarmu?


Akurat miałem na myśli Nexwella, który ma zintegrowany system alarmowy

----------


## Exudio

> To jest prostota i minimalizm:
> 
> 
> Estetyka jest jak rzyć - każdy ma swoją.
> 
> Niedawno byłem na wyjeździe. W domu zostali moi rodzice. Wyciągnęli kuchenkę gazową turystyczną, bo indukcja ich przeraża i nie chcą się uczyć. Jakbym miał zamontowane przyciski programowalne czy manipulatory to siedzieliby po ciemku.


Dlatego przełączniki, które mają grawerunek sprawiają, że łatwiej jest obsługiwać dom. Nawet dla osób starszych. Wiesz co klikasz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Dlatego przełączniki, które mają grawerunek sprawiają, że łatwiej jest obsługiwać dom. Nawet dla osób starszych. Wiesz co klikasz.


Że niby czują, jaki obrazek jest wygrawerowany? I niby w małe pole dotykowe łatwiej trafić, niż w taki zwykły przycisk? I na macanego zapalą światło? Chyba w międzyczasie uruchamiając wszystkie urządzenia podpięte do takiego panelu. Ja tam w windzie nie potrafiłem poczuć różnicy pomiędzy różnymi napisami Braille'a.

----------


## Exudio

> Że niby czują, jaki obrazek jest wygrawerowany? I niby w małe pole dotykowe łatwiej trafić, niż w taki zwykły przycisk? I na macanego zapalą światło? Chyba w międzyczasie uruchamiając wszystkie urządzenia podpięte do takiego panelu. Ja tam w windzie nie potrafiłem poczuć różnicy pomiędzy różnymi napisami Braille'a.


Nie czują, a widzą. Łatwiej trafić w funkcję którą się chce włączyć niż z ciągu 5 przełączników wybrać ten odpowiedni. Nie na macanego, bo panel jest podświetlony, więc widać co jest czym.

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie czują, a widzą. Łatwiej trafić w funkcję którą się chce włączyć niż z ciągu 5 przełączników wybrać ten odpowiedni. Nie na macanego, bo panel jest podświetlony, więc widać co jest czym.


Skoro nie na macanego, to co daje grawerowanie więcej, niż zwykły podświetlony znaczek?

No właśnie o to chodzi, że trochę wygodniej starszym osobom robić na macanego. Nie muszą szukać okularów a często i w okularach nie widzą za dobrze. Dlatego ja w ogóle zrezygnowałem z dotykowych włącznikow.

I po co 5 przełączników w ciągu? Do podstawowych rzeczy wystarczy jeden, góra dwa. Z czego zapalenie podstawowego oświetlenia to zwykłe wciśnięcie. A bardziej skomplikowane rzeczy z tableta/telefonu.
Ale nawet z pięciu przycisków fizycznych łatwiej na macanego wybrać właściwy na macanego.

----------


## Exudio

Ewidentnie mamy dwie rózne wizje inteligentnego domu

----------


## Kaizen

> Ewidentnie mamy dwie rózne wizje inteligentnego domu


Jeżeli nie wycofujesz się z tego stwierdzenia:



> Oczekiwana jest estetyka, prostota i minimalizm.


to masz taką wizje, jak ja.

----------


## Exudio

W takim razie pozostaje nam wizja estetyki i planowanie obsługi systemu  :smile:

----------


## Janekk1234

Wg mnie to powinno być tak zrobione że człowiek z zewnątrz będzie mógł po wejściu do domu obsłużyć te pomocne opcje. Łatwość w obsłudze a nie że jak chcesz obniżyć żaluzje to trzeba jakichś działań na tablecie. 
.

----------


## justynamaczka

> Należy tylko pamiętać o kilku faktach
> - Jeżeli cena tabletu jest niższa to należy do niej doliczyć dodatkowo cenę mocowania - odpowiedniej ramki, która jest nie tanim rozwiązaniem. 
> 
> - Tablet jest urządzeniem mobilnym i ma wbudowaną baterię. Jeżeli przymocujesz go na ścianę w ramce to pamiętaj że po kilku miesiącach może mu spuchnąć bateria. 
> 
> - W przypadku iPad należy pamiętać, że po kilku latach urządzenie jest już bezużyteczne, gdyż nie można zainstalować nowych aktualizacji, a bardzo często aplikację nie działają na starszych wersjach iOS. W androidzie z resztą jest podobnie. 
> 
> - Na starszych iPadach jest jeszcze problem wydajności. Nowoczesne aplikację (producenci je rozbudowują w zasadzie permanentnie wymagają coraz większych mocy obliczeniowych i na urządzeniach sprzed kilku lat słabo będą działały (lub w ogóle) 
> 
> ...


Nie chcę rozpętać kolejnej burzy,ale...

*Jaka aplikacja jest najlepsza? Którą polecacie?* Bo Domoticz jest ewidentnie z tego co czytam samoróbką. A mnie interesują systemy z gwarancją i wsparciem. Proszę o info.

----------


## Rec

justynamaczka napisała:



> Jaka aplikacja jest najlepsza? Którą polecacie?


Odpowiadałem Ci już w tym wątku, że nie ma jednoznacznej odpowiedzi który system jest najlepszy o czym świadczy powyższa dyskusja bo to co dla jednego jest dobre innej osobie już nie odpowiada. Aby poważnie podejść do tematu musisz koniecznie zapoznać się z poszczególnymi systemami w praktycznym działaniu, wybrać funkcjonalności odpowiednie dla siebie, określić budżet i wybrać instalatora. Skoro systemy typu OH lub Domoticz  określasz mianem samoróby będziesz zależna od serwisu i tu warto aby był blisko czyli w Twoim przypadku Grenton z Krakowa. Mam ten sam system i po blisko 3 latach bardzo mało zastrzeżeń co do jego działania.

PS Panel nie musi mieć grawerunków, może być czytelny i obsługiwać dowolną ilość punktów.

----------


## agb

> PS Panel nie musi mieć grawerunków, może być czytelny i obsługiwać dowolną ilość punktów.


Tragedia. Bacia bez okularów nie przeczyta  :big grin:

----------


## Rec

Można zwiększyć rozmiar czcionki dodać sygnał akustyczny i co istotne w przypadku przypisanej tu babci uruchomić wibrację przy dotyku  :roll eyes:

----------


## justynamaczka

> Można zwiększyć rozmiar czcionki dodać sygnał akustyczny i co istotne w przypadku przypisanej tu babci uruchomić wibrację przy dotyku


System dla mnie i męża ma być przede wszystkim intuicyjny. Twoją propozycję wyeliminowaliśmy, bo mają za mały wyświetlacz i zbyt mało klawiszy. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieć w tak drobnym przełączniku 20 funkcji i żeby włączyć gdzieś światło to muszę machać w lewo i prawo aż będzie odpowiednia funkcja. To nie dla Nas.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> System dla mnie i męża ma być przede wszystkim intuicyjny. Twoją propozycję wyeliminowaliśmy, bo mają za mały wyświetlacz i zbyt mało klawiszy. Nie wyobrażam sobie mieć w tak drobnym przełączniku 20 funkcji i żeby włączyć gdzieś światło to muszę machać w lewo i prawo aż będzie odpowiednia funkcja. To nie dla Nas.


Podłączę się ponownie na chwilę do wątku. Ja jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką systemu Nexwell i szczerze polecam. Przełączniki dopasowane do moich potrzeb. Gdy mam nawet najdrobniejszy problem, to dzwonię do handlowca, który sprzedawał mi system i pomaga mi zarówno ze strony softowej i hardware’owej (choć czasem słuchawkę oddaję mężowi). System działa niezawodnie i cały czas dodają nowe funkcjonalności. Więc jak się zastanawiasz Justyna nad systemem i aplikacją, to polecam Nexwell.

----------


## Kaizen

> Podłączę się ponownie na chwilę do wątku. Ja jestem szczęśliwą posiadaczką systemu Nexwell i szczerze polecam. Przełączniki dopasowane do moich potrzeb. Gdy mam nawet najdrobniejszy problem, to dzwonię do handlowca, który sprzedawał mi system i pomaga mi zarówno ze strony softowej i hardware’owej (choć czasem słuchawkę oddaję mężowi). System działa niezawodnie i cały czas dodają nowe funkcjonalności. Więc jak się zastanawiasz Justyna nad systemem i aplikacją, to polecam Nexwell.


Brzmi jak tekst marketingowy. Czemu dzwonisz do handlowca? Nie masz bezpośredniego kontaktu do konsultanta/technika (czy jak nazywają go) co u Ciebie konfigurował sprzęt i soft? Bo chyba nie robił tego handlowiec?

----------


## Rec

Kaizen napisał:



> Brzmi jak tekst marketingowy


Ciepło, coraz cieplej. W kilka dni zarejestrowały się cztery osoby  z ugruntowaną wiedzą wspomagające Nexwella.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Brzmi jak tekst marketingowy. Czemu dzwonisz do handlowca? Nie masz bezpośredniego kontaktu do konsultanta/technika (czy jak nazywają go) co u Ciebie konfigurował sprzęt i soft? Bo chyba nie robił tego handlowiec?


Może tak brzmieć, ale z instalatorami ciężko się złapać, bo mamy gorący sezon. Z każdą pierdołą też nie będę do niego dzwonić. Dlatego wspieram się ich handlowcami.

----------


## Kaizen

> Może tak brzmieć, ale z instalatorami ciężko się złapać, bo mamy gorący sezon. Z każdą pierdołą też nie będę do niego dzwonić. Dlatego wspieram się ich handlowcami.


Którzy, dla odmiany, nie mają co robić a mają kompetencje instalatora?

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Którzy, dla odmiany, nie mają co robić a mają kompetencje instalatora?


Nie mnie to oceniać. Ważne, że są w stanie pomóc i nie olewają po sprzedaży klienta

----------


## Kaizen

> Nie mnie to oceniać. Ważne, że są w stanie pomóc i nie olewają po sprzedaży klienta


A instalatorzy olewają?

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> A instalatorzy olewają?


A instalatorzy nie maja czasu. Plus jak chciałam mieć fajny sprzęt i fajną automatykę, to też trochę zapłaciłam za instalację. Więc skoro mogę liczyć na "darmową" pomoc od producenta to czemu mam nie korzystac? :Confused:

----------


## Kaizen

> A instalatorzy nie maja czasu.


Ciekawe, jak ujawnienie takiej prawdy wpłynie na potencjalnych klientów.
Dla mnie to zachęta do wyboru innego rozwiązania.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Ciekawe, jak ujawnienie takiej prawdy wpłynie na potencjalnych klientów.
> Dla mnie to zachęta do wyboru innego rozwiązania.


haha. Wybacz, ale z każdym specjalistom na budowie mieliśmy obsuwy i przesuwanie terminów. Z tynkarzy ten, który powiedział że bierze tą robotę i jest chętny przestał odbierać, więc musiała wejść inna ekipa. Więc sorki, ale nie. Takie są realia rynkowe, że każdy z nich bierze więcej niż może obrobić.

----------


## Kaizen

> haha. Wybacz, ale z każdym specjalistom na budowie mieliśmy obsuwy i przesuwanie terminów.


Tylko innym specjalistom mówisz "do widzenia" po skończonej robocie. A automatykę domową rozwijasz i modyfikujesz całe życie. Więc dostęp do wsparcia jest ważniejszy, niż do tynkarza czy dekarza.

----------


## Uzytkowniczka

> Tylko innym specjalistom mówisz "do widzenia" po skończonej robocie. A automatykę domową rozwijasz i modyfikujesz całe życie. Więc dostęp do wsparcia jest ważniejszy, niż do tynkarza czy dekarza.


Dlatego dobrze, że mogę liczyć na szybką pomoc od Nexwell'a

----------


## Di.

> Że niby czują, jaki obrazek jest wygrawerowany? I niby w małe pole dotykowe łatwiej trafić, niż w taki zwykły przycisk? I na macanego zapalą światło? Chyba w międzyczasie uruchamiając wszystkie urządzenia podpięte do takiego panelu. Ja tam w windzie nie potrafiłem poczuć różnicy pomiędzy różnymi napisami Braille'a.


Bo widzisz Kaizen, jakbys mial "automatyke domowa" to nie musieliby w nic klikac - swiatla powinny zapalac sie i gasic automatycznie, hahhaah.
Jesli musze klikac w tablety, to jest zdalene sterowanie, a nie automatyka... dla mnie bez sensu w wiekszosci wypadkow, a ty jestes klikaczem i lubisz.

----------


## Kaizen

> Bo widzisz Kaizen, jakbys mial "automatyke domowa" to nie musieliby w nic klikac - swiatla powinny zapalac sie i gasic automatycznie, hahhaah.
> Jesli musze klikac w klikac tablety, to jest zdalene sterowanie, a nie automatyka... dla mnie bez sensu w wiekszosci wypadkow, a ty jestes klikaczem i lubisz.


Masz automatykę, która rozpoznaje, czy chcesz poprzytulać się ze swoją połówka  (i chcesz nastrojowe, przygaszone światło), czy wyglądać przez okno na gwiazdy albo idziesz spać (i chcesz mieć zgaszone światła) czy chcesz poczytać książkę i chcesz mieć jasno? Jak to masz zrobione?

----------


## Di.

> Masz automatykę, która rozpoznaje, czy chcesz poprzytulać się ze swoją połówka  (i chcesz nastrojowe, przygaszone światło), czy wyglądać przez okno na gwiazdy albo idziesz spać (i chcesz mieć zgaszone światła) czy chcesz poczytać książkę i chcesz mieć jasno? Jak to masz zrobione?


Nie chce mi sie dyskutowac bez sensu. Podstawowa rutyna powinna byc zaprogramowana "zeby nie siedzieli po ciemku".
Swiatla bez problemu moga przelaczac sie w tryb wieczorny i na przyklad przygasac pozniej w tryb pozno wieczorny, albo po wykryciu wlaczenia tv, gasic po wykryciu 2 godzin bezruchu. Moge wymyslic jeszcze kilkadziesiat przydatnych regul i zaprogramowac. Mozna bez problemu wlaczac minimalne oswietlenie nocne, ktore samo wlaczy sie i wylaczy po drodze do wc - Ty w tym momencie szukasz telefonu?
To powinno zalatwic 95% przypadkow, a jak chce mi sie popatrzec na gwiazdy, to rusze dupe i klikne w przycisk, co mi tam. A jak ksiazke poczytac, to zapale lampke do czytania ksiazki, normalnie, wlacznikiem na lampce, przeciez nie bede wtedy tabletu szukal?
Ty bedziesz dalej klikal w swoj telefonik w drodze do kuchni, do kibla, do garazu....

----------


## Kaizen

> Mozna bez problemu wlaczac minimalne oswietlenie nocne, ktore samo wlaczy sie i wylaczy po drodze do wc - Ty w tym momencie szukasz telefonu?


Nie pamiętasz już clue mojego podejścia?



> IMO podstawowe rzeczy powinny mieć proste, pozornie tradycyjne sterowanie (najlepiej przyciski mechaniczne).





> Ty bedziesz dalej klikal w swoj telefonik w drodze do kuchni, do kibla, do garazu....


Jak zauważę regułę, to sobie ustawię automatykę. Jedno nie wadzi drugiemu. Skomplikowane włączniki do podstawowych rzeczy są niewygodne, a nawet zbędne - wygodniej to zrobić z telefonu czy tabletu. Albo z komputera, przy którym akurat siedzę - właśnie sobie zmieniłem stację radia, bo zaczęły lecieć reklamy.
Ale faktycznie chyba wygodniej będzie zintegrować asystenta google, i nie klikać w telefonie, tylko powiedzieć "OK google, przełącz kanał w radio na wyższy". Na pewno wygodniejsze, niż szukanie pilota czy grzebanie w przycisku programowalnym.

----------


## Di.

Wlasnie, ma byc prosto.
Roznica tkwi w rozumieniu co to jest prosto.
Jezeli panel ma 4 czy 8 przyciskow, tudziez jest na scianie kilka wlacznikow opisanych z jednoznaczna funkcja - scenariuszem, to dla mnie jest prosto.
Jesli na scianie mam rzad prostych standardowych wlacznikow, z ktorych kazdy spelnia jedna funkcje typu wlacz-wylacz, ale ja musze je zestawiac ze soba (w dowolnej konfiguracji, no bo co jak zachce wlaczyc kuchenke, ale bez okapu i z swiatlem przy blacie numer 2 ale nie nuumer jeden 1 ) za kazdym razem i pamietac ktory jest do czego - to juz nie jest prosto.
Jesli podobnie musze robic ze smartfona, od ktorego probuje odkleic swoja dupe, kiedy nie jest koniecznie potrzebny, to tez juz nie jest prosto. Pracuje na komputerze i komputer jest ostatnia rzecza w domu, przy ktorej chce cos robic.  :smile: 
Wszystko mozna sprowadzic do wygodnych podprogramow i nie kombinowac .

Ostatecznie tak, sterowanie glosem moze byc wygodne, tylko docelowo ja nie chce zdalnie sterowac niczym. Wole jak podprogram zadziala poprawnie i zrobi to co ma zrobic bez mojego udzialu.

----------


## Qbaa

> Nie chcę rozpętać kolejnej burzy,ale...
> 
> *Jaka aplikacja jest najlepsza? Którą polecacie?* Bo Domoticz jest ewidentnie z tego co czytam samoróbką. A mnie interesują systemy z gwarancją i wsparciem. Proszę o info.


Na mnie do tej pory najbardziej pozytywne wrażenie zrobiła aplikacja systemu Deimic. Jestem na świeżo, kilka dni po spotkaniu z ich przedstawicielem szczególnie podkreślali to, że można zmieniać funkcje przycisków i konfigurację całkowicie samodzielnie. Sama aplikacja jest do pobrania w sklepie i można się zapoznać z wersją demo.

----------


## papciochmiel

Ja się dołączę do wątku i dopytam, bo to wszystko bardzo ciekawe. 

Na jakiego rzędu - mniej więcej - koszta musiałbym się przygotować w związku z samą instalacją takiego inteligentnego domu zakładając, że chciałbym mieć jakieś podstawowe funkcjonalności, czyli pewnie jakieś sterowanie światłem, temperaturą, nie wiem co jeszcze, bo zielony jestem zupełnie w temacie.

----------


## Qbaa

> Ja się dołączę do wątku i dopytam, bo to wszystko bardzo ciekawe. 
> 
> Na jakiego rzędu - mniej więcej - koszta musiałbym się przygotować w związku z samą instalacją takiego inteligentnego domu zakładając, że chciałbym mieć jakieś podstawowe funkcjonalności, czyli pewnie jakieś sterowanie światłem, temperaturą, nie wiem co jeszcze, bo zielony jestem zupełnie w temacie.


To zależy od systemu, na jaki się decydujesz i iloma elementami chcesz sterować. Dla przykładu u mnie w domu o powierzchni 180 metrów wyszło 15 000. A mam dodatkowo jeszcze sterowane rolety, rekuperację, klimatyzację oraz nawodnienie i oświetlenie w ogrodzie.

----------


## dlik

A jak wygląda sytuacja z zabezpieczeniem od pożaru i innych tego rodzaju czynników? Jakie instalacje stosuje się do zadań związanych z ostrzeganiem oraz radzeniem sobie z ogniem.

----------


## ngreen

Do @dilk - wygląda tak, że montujesz takie systemy na jakie Cię stać. U jednego będą to czujki dymu u innego będzie to zaawansowany system powiadomiania razem z uruchamianiem zraszaczy wody.
Wszystko opiera się o czujki dymu, o czujki czadu, które są niejako pierwszą linią ochrony. 
Proponuję obejrzeć filmiki w sieci opcjonalnie czytać wpisy na blogach, np tutaj:  :spam:

----------


## isom

> To zależy od systemu, na jaki się decydujesz i iloma elementami chcesz sterować. Dla przykładu u mnie w domu o powierzchni 180 metrów wyszło 15 000. A mam dodatkowo jeszcze sterowane rolety, rekuperację, klimatyzację oraz nawodnienie i oświetlenie w ogrodzie.


I właśnie dlatego każdemu kto ma odrobinę zmysłu technicznego polecam rozwiązania open source Domoticz , HA , OH . Za takie pieniądze można na naprawdę dobrym sprzęcie zautomatyzować przynajmniej dwa takie domy. A opowieści że np w Domoticz to można tylko poklikać i posterować z telefonu to marketingowe bzdury. Dobrze oskryptowany serwer sam włączy oświetlenie jak wrócimy do domu bo zleci mu to czujnik na drzwiach wejściowych i czujnik natężenia oświetlenia. Jak mamy jakieś ulubione programy w TV to automatyka sama przełączy TV o wyznaczonej godzinie , jak w okna wali słońce to rolety w tych oknach same zamkną się całkowicie albo w zależności od poziomu nasłonecznienia na wyznaczony procentowo poziom. Jak macie przydomowe oczyszczalnie to taki domoticz przypomni wam co tydzień żeby wrzucić dawkę bakterii , jak ktoś nie lubi pamiętać o terminach płatności rachunków to też można zlecić systemowi automatyki.
Jeżeli macie ogród to nawadnianie na podstawie temperatury , wilgotności i czujnika opadów tez nie będzie waszym obowiązkiem. I tak można by jeszcze długo pisać na ten temat . Więc pisanie że to systemy oparte na tanich chińskich modułach to bezsilność handlowców , którzy wiedzą że nawet taki KNX można z powodzeniem spiąć z Domoticzem i wszystko będzie obsługiwane w jednej aplikacji , ale już te ICH wspaniałe rozwiązania nie koniecznie można łączyć z innymi bo najczęściej są to zamknięte systemy i tylko urządzenia jednego producenta są  kompatybilne . A jak Ktoś pyta czy warto montować automatykę w domu jednorodzinnym to zdecydowanie warto .

----------


## redblack

> I właśnie dlatego każdemu kto ma odrobinę zmysłu technicznego polecam rozwiązania open source Domoticz , HA , OH . Za takie pieniądze można na naprawdę dobrym sprzęcie zautomatyzować przynajmniej dwa takie domy. A opowieści że np w Domoticz to można tylko poklikać i posterować z telefonu to marketingowe bzdury. Dobrze oskryptowany serwer sam włączy oświetlenie jak wrócimy do domu bo zleci mu to czujnik na drzwiach wejściowych i czujnik natężenia oświetlenia. Jak mamy jakieś ulubione programy w TV to automatyka sama przełączy TV o wyznaczonej godzinie , jak w okna wali słońce to rolety w tych oknach same zamkną się całkowicie albo w zależności od poziomu nasłonecznienia na wyznaczony procentowo poziom. Jak macie przydomowe oczyszczalnie to taki domoticz przypomni wam co tydzień żeby wrzucić dawkę bakterii , jak ktoś nie lubi pamiętać o terminach płatności rachunków to też można zlecić systemowi automatyki.
> Jeżeli macie ogród to nawadnianie na podstawie temperatury , wilgotności i czujnika opadów tez nie będzie waszym obowiązkiem. I tak można by jeszcze długo pisać na ten temat . Więc pisanie że to systemy oparte na tanich chińskich modułach to bezsilność handlowców , którzy wiedzą że nawet taki KNX można z powodzeniem spiąć z Domoticzem i wszystko będzie obsługiwane w jednej aplikacji , ale już te ICH wspaniałe rozwiązania nie koniecznie można łączyć z innymi bo najczęściej są to zamknięte systemy i tylko urządzenia jednego producenta są  kompatybilne . A jak Ktoś pyta czy warto montować automatykę w domu jednorodzinnym to zdecydowanie warto .


To co wymieniłeś, czyli Domoticz, Home Assistance, OpenHab to tylko soft osadzony najczęściej w SO i hardwarze (procesorze) powszechnego użytku, co oznacza, że można tego używać pod warunkiem, ze nie oczekuje się od tego rozwiązania wysokiej niezawodności. A to już każdy musi sobie ocenić sam.

----------


## agb

A czym innym są rozwiązania GIRA, Hagera, Junga czy inne na dźwięk których każdemu instalatorowi pojawiają złotówki w oczach? Mam wrażenie, że oni, jakby mogli, to by tylko serwery sprzedawali. Nie wiem jak domoticz, bo zupełnie mnie nigdy nie interesował, ale takiego HA, czy OH możesz postawić w zasadzie na dowolnym sprzęcie.

----------


## redblack

> Nie wiem jak domoticz, bo zupełnie mnie nigdy nie interesował, ale takiego HA, czy OH możesz postawić w zasadzie na dowolnym sprzęcie.


Właśnie o to mi chodzi, że możliwość postawienia na każdym sprzęcie stanowi zaletę i jednocześnie wadę (m.in. niezawodność). Nie wiem jak są zbudowane komercyjne (zamknięte) systemy automatyki ale chyba każdy się zgodzi, że do szpitala, samolotu czy hali produkcyjnej nikt nie zastosuje automatyki opartej o raspberry pi czy PC-ta. W przypadku domu pewnie można to zrobić (zawsze można mieć kilka sztuk raspberry pi w gorącej rezerwie). Powoli wkraczamy na grunt dyskusji co lepsze: open source czy rozwiązanie zamknięte. Ja nie jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć jednoznacznie.

----------


## agb

Na RPI, to bym nawet w kurniku nie postawił systemu  :big grin:

----------


## isom

> Właśnie o to mi chodzi, że możliwość postawienia na każdym sprzęcie stanowi zaletę i jednocześnie wadę (m.in. niezawodność). Nie wiem jak są zbudowane komercyjne (zamknięte) systemy automatyki ale chyba każdy się zgodzi, że do szpitala, samolotu czy hali produkcyjnej nikt nie zastosuje automatyki opartej o raspberry pi czy PC-ta. W przypadku domu pewnie można to zrobić (zawsze można mieć kilka sztuk raspberry pi w gorącej rezerwie). Powoli wkraczamy na grunt dyskusji co lepsze: open source czy rozwiązanie zamknięte. Ja nie jestem w stanie odpowiedzieć jednoznacznie.


Do szpitala czy samolotu nie stosuje się raczej rozwiązań przeznaczonych do zastosowań domowych i o takich przemysłowych systemach tu nie rozmawiamy, a które  czy te zamknięte czy open source są lepsze to mniej istotna kwestia, bardziej się liczy rozsądna cena i jej stosunek do możliwości takiego systemu.
Jeżeli za 14.000 mam system , który zaświeci mi 20 punktów świetlnych i obsłuży 30 czujników NO i nawet nie ma wbudowanego modułu alarmowego a jedynie możliwość integracji z zewnętrzną instalacją alarmową , to gdzieś mam to że do tego dostanę 10 paneli z grawerowanymi przyciskami.
jak bym chciał sterować tylko oświetleniem / gniazdami 230V i roletami to bym sobie kupił kilkanaście modułów supla-zamel i korzystajac z darmowego  serwera w chmurze sobie tym bałaganem zarządzał,  wydając przy tym nie więcej niż 3000 - 3500 zł . Ale chcąc mieć powiadomienia o zbyt długo otwartej bramie garażowej , czy otwartym  oknie tarasowym  przy zbliżającej się burzy , chcąc żeby jak rano wchodzę do łazienki  oprócz oświetlenia włączyła mi się ulubiona stacja radiowa , czy żeby w momencie gdy ktoś zadzwoni stojąc przy furtce , moja kamera obserwująca tą furtkę wysłała mi fotkę na telefon , czy chociażby żeby przy włączeniu czajnika elektrycznego TV dostosował głośność do tego hałasującego czajnika, nie wiem czy zmieściłbym się w kosztach 40.000 zł . Ja to mam za niecałe 10.000 .To jest właśnie istotne ! I nawet gdybym musiał raz na 5 lat wymienić dyski SSD ( jeden system , drugi backup ), to i tak nigdy nie zbliżę się do kosztów tego zamkniętego systemu, tym bardziej że one też nie są takie bezawaryjne . U swojego klienta widziałem panel dotykowy KNX , w którym po 6 latach zaczynał już źle działać dotyk i żeby coś włączyć gość korzystał z ołówka  :smile:  a koszt takiego panela to przecież około 5.000 zł Zgroza .

----------


## agb

Wypchnięcie zarządzania systemem do darmowej chmury. Kolejny genialny pomysł...

----------


## isom

> Wypchnięcie zarządzania systemem do darmowej chmury. Kolejny genialny pomysł...


O jakim systemie Ty piszesz ? Może przeczytaj chociaż jakąś informację o modułach Supli . To są autonomicznie działające przekaźniki i mogą działać bez udziału serwera. Serwer tylko pozwala zarządzać nimi zdalnie i tworzyć proste scenariusze . Jest to na dodatek w całości nasz rodzimy projekt i serwery w chmurze nie są nadzorowane przez Chiny . Widzę kolego że tylko krytykować umiesz, wiedzą jakoś nie zabłysłeś  :smile:  jak do tej pory.

----------


## agb

To skąd są nie ma znaczenia. Dziś wysyłają być może do Polski, a jutro nie wiadomo gdzie będą https://moniotrlab.ccis.neu.edu/wp-c.../ren-imc19.pdf Z resztą serwery widzę, że we Francji głównie.
O ile będą w ogóle działać... Jak z dnia na dzień postanowią wyłączyć, to co zrobisz?
Pomijam fakt, że ja żadnych danych nikomu po prostu nie udostępniam. 

I jednak KNX ze standardem istniejącym od ponad 20 lat, to trochę co innego niż domoticz, ze sklejoną pół roku temu integracją na kolanie z suplą. Chyba, że znów czegoś nie wiem?

----------


## Kaizen

> To co wymieniłeś, czyli Domoticz, Home Assistance, OpenHab to tylko soft osadzony najczęściej w SO i hardwarze (procesorze) powszechnego użytku, co oznacza, że można tego używać pod warunkiem, ze nie oczekuje się od tego rozwiązania wysokiej niezawodności. A to już każdy musi sobie ocenić sam.


Niby gdzie jest różnica? Na czym chodzą "komercyjne" automatyki? Na czymś z większą broda i stabilnością, niż Linux, jak w przypadku HA, OH czy Domoticza?
Trudno zliczyć, co chodzi na tym "tylko sofcie" osadzonym na "procesorze powszechnego użytku" - GPW, NASA, niezliczone serwery, telefony, routery itd. itp.
Co niby jest stabilniejsze?

----------


## redblack

> Niby gdzie jest różnica? Na czym chodzą "komercyjne" automatyki? Na czymś z większą broda i stabilnością, niż Linux, jak w przypadku HA, OH czy Domoticza?
> Trudno zliczyć, co chodzi na tym "tylko sofcie" osadzonym na "procesorze powszechnego użytku" - GPW, NASA, niezliczone serwery, telefony, routery itd. itp.
> Co niby jest stabilniejsze?


Jak zwykle wypowiadasz się na każdy temat na tym forum z poziomu specjalisty w każdej dziedzinie. Myślisz, że jak przeczytałeś trochę publicznego materiału i uruchomiłeś parę skryptów na RPi wg poradnika blogera to coś rozumiesz z tego i możesz już innych pouczać?  Spokorniej trochę ....

----------


## agb

> Jak zwykle wypowiadasz się na każdy temat na tym forum z poziomu specjalisty w każdej dziedzinie. Myślisz, że jak przeczytałeś trochę publicznego materiału i uruchomiłeś parę skryptów na RPi wg poradnika blogera to coś rozumiesz z tego i możesz już innych pouczać?  Spokorniej trochę ....


Skoro konieczność posiadania zapasowego RPI, zasilacza i 5 kart SD nie jest dla Ciebie synonimem stabilności, to nie jesteś partnerem do rozmowy.  :big grin:

----------


## Kaizen

> Spokorniej trochę ....


Ciebie to nie dotyczy?
Jakoś przez prawie 1,5 roku ani jednego problemu ze stabilnością nie miałem.

----------


## El*ontro

W automatyce domowej trzeba myśleć o co najmniej dwóch warstwach: sprzęt do fizycznego włączania urządzeń (przekaźniki, ściemniacze itp.) oprogramowanie do zarządzania i programowania dodatkowych funkcji. Jeżeli komuś się wydaje, że na RPi zrobi automatykę, to życzę powodzenia, bo i tak musi mieć elementy, które pozwolą przynajmniej włączyć światło. W prawdziwych systemach automatyki (np. KNX) duża część funkcji jest zaszyta w urządzeniach wykonawczych. Do np. wizualizacji trzeba dołożyć "serwer". Można go kupić razem z oprogramowaniem, można postawić OpenHAB na RPi lub zlecić komuś napisanie softu.Wszystko zależy od potrzeb, chęci i możliwości. Niestety prawdą jest, że będzie to najszybciej starzejący się element systemu, ale wystarczy pomyśleć jak często zmienia się telefony i komputery, żeby to zrozumieć. Dlatego stosuje się systemy rozproszone, żeby nie polegać tylko na serwerze.

----------


## gregos11

Jak ktoś sobie mierzy temperatury w rpi i robi wykresy w grafanie, a czasami uda mu sie napisać jakis prosty skrypt  to system wystarczy, ale daleko temu do inteligencji. 
Osobiście również używam rpi, ale do prostych zadań których raczej nie będę nazywał inteligentnymi. Jest dużo stabilniejszy niż rozwiązania chińskie wiszące w chmurze  ewelink, czy broadlink.

----------


## gregos11

... a proste skrypty liczące procenty już umiesz pisać ? Bo wkleiłbym Ci rozwiązane, ale że wszystkie rozumy pozjadałeś, więc nie miałem odwagi.

----------


## isom

> To skąd są nie ma znaczenia. Dziś wysyłają być może do Polski, a jutro nie wiadomo gdzie będą https://moniotrlab.ccis.neu.edu/wp-c.../ren-imc19.pdf Z resztą serwery widzę, że we Francji głównie.
> O ile będą w ogóle działać... Jak z dnia na dzień postanowią wyłączyć, to co zrobisz?
> Pomijam fakt, że ja żadnych danych nikomu po prostu nie udostępniam. 
> 
> I jednak KNX ze standardem istniejącym od ponad 20 lat, to trochę co innego niż domoticz, ze sklejoną pół roku temu integracją na kolanie z suplą. Chyba, że znów czegoś nie wiem?


Widzę, że większość postów to tylko krytyka i udowadnianie czyje jest mojsze  :smile:  Pytanie co ja zrobię kiedy ktoś wyłączy serwer w chmurze powinno być skierowane do dystrybutorów takiego sprzętu, którzy sprzedają to mniej zorientowanym użytkownikom , a na rynku takich dystrybutorów nie brakuje i całkiem dobrze prosperują. Ja gdybym korzystał z takich rozwiązań wiedziałbym co zrobić . Mając chociażby w przypadku tej Supli dostęp do kodów źródłowych nie stanowi to większego problemu. Tyle że nie o to tu chodzi, żeby udowadniać czy wiem jak sobie z takim problemem poradzić, tylko o uświadomienie ludziom, że warto czasami poszukać alternatyw, zamiast od razu dać się kupić sprytnemu handlowcowi , który za możliwość sterowania bramą z telefonu krzyknie 1000 zł. To że KNX wcześniej EIB to system dopracowany nie upoważnia do zdzierania z ludzi pieniędzy .  Zresztą nie dotyczy to tylko KNX , inne firmy wcale nie są lepsze pod tym względem i nawet jak trochę mniej świdrują portfele klientów, to i tak za byle gadżet liczą krocie. Takie nasze dywagacje powinny uświadamiać ludziom , że automatyka domowa , to nie jest technologia kosmiczna a trochę bardziej "mądry" przekaźnik, to nie sztabka 24 karatowego złota wybijana brylantami.

----------


## isom

> Jak ktoś sobie mierzy temperatury w rpi i robi wykresy w grafanie, a czasami uda mu sie napisać jakis prosty skrypt  to system wystarczy, ale daleko temu do inteligencji. 
> Osobiście również używam rpi, ale do prostych zadań których raczej nie będę nazywał inteligentnymi. Jest dużo stabilniejszy niż rozwiązania chińskie wiszące w chmurze  ewelink, czy broadlink.


A czy kolega byłby tak uprzejmy i wskazał mi dystrybutora inteligentnych systemów ? Bardzo będę wdzięczny, bo albo ja, albo kolega inaczej rozumie słowo inteligentny .

----------


## MaciejTurski

> Nie chcę rozpętać kolejnej burzy,ale...
> 
> *Jaka aplikacja jest najlepsza? Którą polecacie?* Bo Domoticz jest ewidentnie z tego co czytam samoróbką. A mnie interesują systemy z gwarancją i wsparciem. Proszę o info.


Dzień dobry Pani Justyno,
nazywam się Maciej Turski i reprezentuję firmę Futunext. Twój inteligentny dom. Realizujemy instalacje automatyki domowej na bazie KNX (www.futunext.com) i jako system wizualizacji zależnie od budżetu proponujemy m.in. Loxone, EIBPort, Basalte - KNX daje nam możliwość korzystania z ponad 500 producentów działających w tym standardzie. Jeśli jest Pani zainteresowana niezobowiązującymi konsultacjami z moim kolegą z oddziału Krakowskiego, chętnie umówię dla Pani takie spotkanie.

Maciej Turski, Futunext. Twój inteligentny dom.

----------


## agb

> Widzę, że większość postów to tylko krytyka i udowadnianie czyje jest mojsze  Pytanie co ja zrobię kiedy ktoś wyłączy serwer w chmurze powinno być skierowane do dystrybutorów takiego sprzętu, którzy sprzedają to mniej zorientowanym użytkownikom , a na rynku takich dystrybutorów nie brakuje i całkiem dobrze prosperują. Ja gdybym korzystał z takich rozwiązań wiedziałbym co zrobić . Mając chociażby w przypadku tej Supli dostęp do kodów źródłowych nie stanowi to większego problemu. Tyle że nie o to tu chodzi, żeby udowadniać czy wiem jak sobie z takim problemem poradzić, tylko o uświadomienie ludziom, że warto czasami poszukać alternatyw, zamiast od razu dać się kupić sprytnemu handlowcowi , który za możliwość sterowania bramą z telefonu krzyknie 1000 zł. To że KNX wcześniej EIB to system dopracowany nie upoważnia do zdzierania z ludzi pieniędzy .  Zresztą nie dotyczy to tylko KNX , inne firmy wcale nie są lepsze pod tym względem i nawet jak trochę mniej świdrują portfele klientów, to i tak za byle gadżet liczą krocie. Takie nasze dywagacje powinny uświadamiać ludziom , że automatyka domowa , to nie jest technologia kosmiczna a trochę bardziej "mądry" przekaźnik, to nie sztabka 24 karatowego złota wybijana brylantami.


Jeżeli liczyłeś na poklepywanie po pleckach, to fora Ci się pomyliły  :wink:  

Poza uświadamianiem ludzi, że są tańsze alternatywy, nie wolno zapominać o ryzykach bycia zależnym i zdanym na łaskę jednego producenta. Niejeden już dobrze prosperował i go już nie ma. Chmura to jedno, a dostęp do urządzeń za 10 lat jak coś się zepsuje to drugie. 

Powiedz jak wygląda trwałość takiego podwójnego przekaźnika, który razem transformatorem 230V AC > 5V DC i modułem Wi-Fi ma rozmiar mniejszy niż pudełko zapałek. Jakie temperatury to osiąga będąc zamknięte w puszce?

----------


## isom

> Jeżeli liczyłeś na poklepywanie po pleckach, to fora Ci się pomyliły  
> 
> Poza uświadamianiem ludzi, że są tańsze alternatywy, nie wolno zapominać o ryzykach bycia zależnym i zdanym na łaskę jednego producenta. Niejeden już dobrze prosperował i go już nie ma. Chmura to jedno, a dostęp do urządzeń za 10 lat jak coś się zepsuje to drugie. 
> 
> Powiedz jak wygląda trwałość takiego podwójnego przekaźnika, który razem transformatorem 230V AC > 5V DC i modułem Wi-Fi ma rozmiar mniejszy niż pudełko zapałek. Jakie temperatury to osiąga będąc zamknięte w puszce?


Przy tak szybkim rozwoju technologii po 10 latach i tak warto będzie coś zmienić o ile nie szybciej. Jak teraz wydam 5000 tyś, to mniej będzie szkoda niż jak wpakuję 30000 tyś. Sam pewnie nie jeden sprzęt w domu zmieniłeś mimo, że stary jeszcze działał .

----------


## agb

Otóż nie. Po co mam zmieniać przekaźnik sterujący światłem włącz/wyłącz za 10 lat? Co nowego zostanie w tej kwestii wymyślone? Ściemniacz będzie inaczej ściemniał a sensor lepiej wysyłał dane?

To samo z pralką, lodówką zmywarką. Dopóki działa tak samo i bezproblemowo, to nie ruszam. Bo po co?

----------


## Szkolenie_Smart_Home

Witam,

We Wrocławiu organizowane jest szkolenie na temat instalacji inteligentnego domu. Warto odwiedzić w celu uzyskania odpowiedzi na pytanie, czy warto wprowadzać instalacje inteligentne u siebie we własnym domu. 

https://www.facebook.com/events/479691792699937/

----------

